# Future (Will + Going To)



## Barbara_Castellanos

Tengo Una ConfusiÓn Entre El Uso Del Will Y Going To, Deseo Saber Cuando Debe De Usarse Uno Y Cuando El Otro.

Existe Alguna Diferencia O Regla.


----------



## Outsider

No soy un hablante nativo, pero al que sé:

*I will speak* -> quiere decir que hablará en algún momento indefinido del futuro.

*I am going to speak* -> quiere decir que vay a hablar, en un momento futuro próximo del presente. Está casi empezando a hablar.


----------



## ILT

Barbara_Castellanos said:
			
		

> Tengo Una ConfusiÓn Entre El Uso Del Will Y Going To, Deseo Saber Cuando Debe De Usarse Uno Y Cuando El Otro.
> 
> Existe Alguna Diferencia O Regla.



Hola Bárbara:

Bienvenida al foro!

Por favor no escribas solamente en mayúsculas, porque esto es lo que sucede, y puede resultar confuso para quienes están aprendiendo español (además de que el escribir en puras mayúsculas equivale a gritar  )

Con respecto a tu pregunta, yo personalmente uso el going to para algo más inmediato que el will:

I am going to study (en este momento me levanto y me voy a estudiar)
I will study (En algún momento en el futuro voy a estudiar)

Esperemos a que alguien con mejores conocimientos de linguística o algún nativo dé mejores opciones.

Saludos 

ILT


----------



## Martona

Hola:

Yo también estoy estudiando inglés y quizá mi respuesta no sea completa del todo pero las reglas con las cuales yo me baso son:

Will: para expresar acción de futuro de forma espontánea, algo que acabas de pensar o decidir que harás.

To be + going to: Planes futuros, algo que ya tienes previsto hacer más adelante.

La diferencia básica es ésta. Will, no obstante, tiene otros usos, pero como diferencia con Going to la forma más rápida de entenderlo es:

Will: Espontáneo
Going to: Planeado

Espero que te ayude un poquito y que alguien que sepa más pueda ampliarlo.

Saludos,

Martona


----------



## melinilla

hola justamente hoy lo estuve viendo. 
El uso del will es para promesas y acciones que se realizaran en un futuro o predecir el tiempo: I won´t be late - It will rain, tomorrow - I´ll see you later

El going + to es también para hablar de "future plans" . Por ejemplo puedo decir .
I´m playing the guitar tomorrow ( es decir que mañana tengo planeado tocar la guitarra porque por ejemplo tomo clases de la misma ) 
distinto es cuando digo 
i´m playing the guitar ( lo estoy haciendo en este momento ) 

Espero que te haya servido


----------



## Mita

Por lo que sé (si está mal le echan la culpa a mi profesora  ), "going to" se refiere a un futuro cercano y "will" a uno lejano. En español, la diferencia sería así:
I'm going to eat = Voy a comer.
I will eat = Comeré.
Ojalá que se hayan aclarado tus dudas


----------



## Fabian

Martona said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Yo también estoy estudiando inglés y quizá mi respuesta no sea completa del todo pero las reglas con las cuales yo me baso son:
> 
> Will: para expresar acción de futuro de forma espontánea, algo que acabas de pensar o decidir que harás.
> 
> To be + going to: Planes futuros, algo que ya tienes previsto hacer más adelante.
> 
> La diferencia básica es ésta. Will, no obstante, tiene otros usos, pero como diferencia con Going to la forma más rápida de entenderlo es:
> 
> Will: Espontáneo
> Going to: Planeado
> 
> Espero que te ayude un poquito y que alguien que sepa más pueda ampliarlo.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Martona


 
Sólo estoy de acuerdo con Martona y Melinilla. Lo dicho en mi libro de texto es casi idéntico a lo expresado por ell@s.

*Will *es usado para expresar una *decisión o intención futura hecha en el momento de hablar*:

1. 'It's Jane birthday.' 'Is it? I'll buy her some flowers.'

2. I'll give you my phone number.

3. 'Which do you want? The blue or the red?'
'I'll take the red, thank you'

Para expresar una oferta

1. I'll carry your suitcase
2. We'll do the washing-up


*Going to* se usa para *expresar una decisión o intención futura, o un plan hecho antes del momento de hablar*.

1. How long are they going to stay in Rome?

2. She isn't going to have a birthday party.


Saludos y buen día.


----------



## Fabian

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola Bárbara:
> 
> *¡*Bienvenida al foro!
> 
> Por favor no escribas solamente en mayúsculas, porque esto es lo que sucede, y puede resultar confuso para quienes están aprendiendo español (además de que el escribir en puras mayúsculas equivale a gritar  )
> 
> Con respecto a tu pregunta, yo personalmente uso el going to para algo más inmediato que el will:
> 
> I am going to study (en este momento me levanto y me voy a estudiar)
> I will study (En algún momento en el futuro voy a estudiar)
> 
> Esperemos a que alguien con mejores conocimientos de ling*ü*ística o algún nativo dé mejores opciones.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 
Hice dos pequeñas correcciones en tu mensaje.


----------



## Mei

Which is the diference of using " going to" or "will", as I see, I always use "will"...

Thank you

Mei


----------



## surfin_bird

La diferencia, al menos la que yo he estudiado es que "i'm going to" es cuando tiene el plan pensado de antes (xej: i'm going to buy some apples) y el will con decisiones que tomas en elmomento (vas a por una manzana, no tienes y dices: I will buy some apples) De todas maneras, suelo utilizar casi siempre el will, y creo que es correcto...


----------



## BasedowLives

i almost always use, "going to".  it is easier to say, it flows off the toungue.

phonetically it'd be something like
imunna go to the bar


----------



## Tate_Harmann

Hello,
I agree, it seems as though in my area (Midwest US), we use "going to". And I have often wondered how it is in spanish. If a person asks, "¿Vas a ir?", do you say, "Voy a ir" o "Yo iré"? Is there a difference?


----------



## odelotj

I would say voy a ir if asked myself


----------



## Mei

Hi everybody!

if someone ask me *¿Vas a ir?* I say *Sí, ire.*  I use always the will because when I speak is faster say *I'll be there* that *I'm gonna be there.* Maybe I have it plan but I use the will. I must practise!!!

Thanks a lot

Mei


----------



## jess oh seven

GOING TO - expresses an action which has already been planned

WILL - expresses an action which has not yet been planned, an unconfirmed intention

eg. Today I am going to go shopping (I know this already), but I'm not sure about tomorrow - maybe I'll go swimming.


----------



## Swettenham

Will is often used in expressions such as these:

I think I'll ...
I don't think I'll ...
He'll probably ...
He probably won't ...
Maybe we'll ...
Maybe we won't ...
There's a good chance you'll ...
There's a good chance you won't ...
If she does that, she'll ... 
If she doesn't do that, she won't ...

These expressions deal with probability, doubts, assumptions, predictions, etc.

To contrast the two constructions:

"You will die."  
This statement is a simple prediction.

"You're going to die."  
This statement sounds more like a threat.


----------



## Cristinita

"will" for predictions and quick decisions made at the moment (i.e. future action the subject cannot control, plan or decide)

"be going to" for plans already made. 

That's the most brief explanation I can offer.


----------



## charmedboi82

Mei said:
			
		

> Which is the diference of using " going to" or "will", as I see, I always use "will"...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Mei



I think the differences are far to subtle for one to notice without putting much thought into it.  I like these pages:
http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/simplefuture.html
http://www.learnenglish.be/STUDY_gram2_tenses_difference3.htm

Also, you might try doing an Internet search using some of these key words:
future will "going to" interchangeable difference(s)


----------



## elroy

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> I think the differences are far to subtle for one to notice without putting much thought into it. I like these pages:
> http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/simplefuture.html
> http://www.learnenglish.be/STUDY_gram2_tenses_difference3.htm
> 
> Also, you might try doing an Internet search using some of these key words:
> future will "going to" interchangeable difference(s)


 
Exactly.

I'm not convinced that the difference is planned/unplanned.

-Wow, it's really hot today.
-Yeah, tell me about it.
-Actually, I'm *gonna* go get a drink. Would you like one too?
-Yeah, that would be great!

_(The decision was made on the moment, and yet "going to" was used.)_

-What are your plans for next year?
-Well, I*'ll* be in Spain for six months, where I*'ll *attend a university.
-And then?
-Then I*'ll* apply for a job.

_(The person knows what he wants to do, and yet "will" was used and sounds fine.)_

I just don't think the difference is clear cut. Context is indispensable.


----------



## charmedboi82

elroy said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> I'm not convinced that the difference is planned/unplanned.
> 
> -Wow, it's really hot today.
> -Yeah, tell me about it.
> -Actually, I'm *gonna* go get a drink.  Would you like one too?
> -Yeah, that would be great!
> 
> _(The decision was made on the moment, and yet "going to" was used.)_
> 
> -What are your plans for next year?
> -Well, I*'ll* be in Spain for six months, where I*'ll *attend a university.
> -And then?
> -Then I*'ll* apply for a job.
> 
> *(The person knows what he wants to do, and yet "will" was used and sounds fine.)*
> 
> I just don't think the difference is clear cut.  Context is indispensable.



I agree with that last bit, but I do think that the drinking buying was "planned".  It was certainly forethought in the mind of the speaker even if the other party hadn't had previous knowledge of it.  It seems to be more a mix of 'intention' and 'planning'.  I don't think the sites and general ideas makes it seem like the 'plan' has to be all that planned out.  A plan can be spontaneous, can't it?


----------



## elroy

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> I agree with that last bit, but I do think that the drinking buying was "planned". It was certainly forethought in the mind of the speaker even if the other party hadn't had previous knowledge of it. It seems to be more a mix of 'intention' and 'planning'. I don't think the sites and general ideas makes it seem like the 'plan' has to be all that planned out. A plan can be spontaneous, can't it?


 
In my example, I meant that the person decided right then and there - because they were talking about how hot it was - to get a drink.

I had assumed the difference was between "premeditated plan" and "spontaneous plan."  After all, even in situations like "I'll close the window" (decided right away) that can be considered a "spontaneous" plan (read intention).

Come to think of it though, even if you are talking about a _longterm_ plan and it's decided on the spur of the moment, you can still use "going to."

-I had such a great time studying in France.  The academic system was great, I had great friends, I lived in a great area, and I learned a lot of French.
-Wow, that's great.  In fact, you know what?  I think I've just made a decision.  I'm gonna follow in your footsteps and study in France.

I really don't see the distinction.


----------



## Swettenham

> Originally posted by *elroy*
> _I just don't think the difference is clear cut. Context is indispensable._


Elroy is right.  The distinction is very subjective and difficult to define.  It is best illustrated with diverse examples:

*If he yells at me, I will cry!

If he yells at me, I'm going to cry!

He yelled at me!  I'm going to cry!*

All of the above sound fine.  However,

*He yelled at me!  I will cry!*

This last one sounds awkward.  (But people will still understand what you are trying to say).

The difference between "will" and "going to" is subtle and may vary from context to context or even from person to person.  The more examples you hear/read— in diverse contexts and situations— the more you will get a feel for how to use "will" and "going to."  If you are afraid of saying the wrong thing, relax.  A slight mistake may reveal that you are not a native speaker, but it will not significantly change the meaning of your statement.


----------



## maria_i

Tate_Harmann said:
			
		

> Hello,
> And I have often wondered how it is in spanish. If a person asks, "¿Vas a ir?", do you say, "Voy a ir" o "Yo iré"? Is there a difference?



 En México es poco común que alguien diga, aunque es correcto:
_ ¿Saldrás de vacaciones? Si, saldré la próxima semana._

 Lo común es decir:
_ ¿Vas a salir de vacaciones? Sí, voy a salir._

 El futuro se utiliza poco en el habla diaria.


----------



## Swettenham

Here are some more examples:

This first example is paraphrased from the movie _Yojimbo_:

Villager: *"Are you really going to fight with that weapon?"*
Samurai: *"I will!"*

In the above context, the use of "will" implies extreme certainty.  The samurai is absolutely determined to fight with his weapon.  In this case, "will" signifies a planned action.

Here's an example in which "will" and "going to" are almost the same:

*"Someday, I'll marry that girl."*
*"Someday, I'm going to marry that girl."*

The above two statements are practically identical.

Here's an example in which "will" and "going to" are slightly different:

*"I'm going to take out the trash tomorrow."*
*"I'll take out the trash tomorrow."*

To my ears, the first statement— "I'm going to"— sounds like a planned action.

The second statement— "I will"— could also be used to describe a planned action.  However, to my ears, the second statement sounds more like the speaker is procrastinating, as if he or she really doesn't want to take out the trash.


----------



## Swettenham

More examples:

Here's an example of "will" used for planned actions:

*"Today, I'll go to the bank and do my drycleaning.  Then I'll mow the lawn.  I'll call my girlfriend just before I go to bed."*

Here are examples of "going to" used for events that the speaker did not plan:

*"I think I'm going to be sick."
"It's going to rain on Wednesday."*

Here's an example in which "will" and "going to" are almost the same:

*"Will you be at the party?"
"Are you going to be at the party?"*


----------



## Swettenham

In general, I would say that "going to" is more immediate.  "Going to" is frequently used to describe actions in the near future, when the speaker is on his or her way to doing something.  "Going to" can also sound more informal/familiar compared to "will."

However, "going to" can often be used to describe actions in the distant future, and "will" can often be used to describe actions in the near future.  In addition, each can be planned or unplanned.  Furthermore, each can be used in formal/unfamiliar or informal/familiar contexts.

As you can see, elroy said it well: "context is indispensible."  Is any of this helpful or just more confusing?


----------



## bluejazzshark

Here are the uses of will and going to according to official British English TEFL:

Will: Spontaneous decision, promises/offers, prediction
going to: planned decision, prediction.

Confusion arises because their uses overlap. These are all equivalent:

Predicton:
It´s going to rain
It´ll rain
Brazil are going to win the world cup
Brazil will win the world cup

However, we always make promises and offers with "will":

I need someone to clean the car for me
- "I´ll do it"    (NOT I'm going to do it)

I´ll give you a hand with your homework later, ok? (promise)

They´ll fix your car within an hour (promise)

"Spontaneous Decisions" - WILL

Are you hungry?
- Yes, I´m starving.
OK, I´ll make you some lunch. (spontaneous decision and promise)
(NOT: I´m going to make you some lunch)


This example gives an example which contrasts the "will/going to" for plans usage:

What are you going to do tomorrow?
- I don´t know. I haven´t decided yet. Maybe I´ll go into town, or perhaps I´ll study.
That´s not very definite... can´t you decide on anything?
- I know! I´ll go to the cinema with Sarah again.
That´s a good idea. Why don´t you phone her up and arrange it?
- OK. I´ll do that. 
<he phones Sarah and they plan to meet>
So, what are you doing tomorrow?
- I´m going to meet Sarah at 8pm outside the cinema and then we´re going to watch Revenge of the Sith.

GOING TO -- planned decisions.

Oficially, "going to" is for planned decisions:

I´m going to go to the USA this summer (I´ve bought the tickets)
He´s going to live in Spain next year (already arranged)
I´m going to learn German (I´ve already decided to do it)

Hope that helps,

- Blue


----------



## Swettenham

bluejazzshark said:
			
		

> Here are the uses of will and going to according to official British English TEFL:
> 
> Will: Spontaneous decision, promises/offers, prediction
> going to: planned decision, prediction.
> 
> Confusion arises because their uses overlap.



I'm glad someone cleaned up the mess I made.  Confusion was definitely arising!  Thanks for consulting the experts, bluejazzshark!


----------



## Ziza

Hello!

I've read a lot of grammar books to teach future forms in English and the difference between will and going to. I thought I understood how to use them but i've found a book saying English language has preference for using WILL. Is that true? I really though it was more common to use GOING TO (gonna), especially in informal conversations. I'm confused!!!


Thanks million!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

You're right, Ziza - "going to" is used more in conversation or informal written communication.  "Will" appears in more formal writing.

When "will" does appear conversation, it expresses more determination than "going to".

"I will go to church tomorrow", in spoken English, is more emphatic than "I'm going to church tomorrow".

Hope that this helps.


----------



## Ziza

Thanks a lot Chaska Ñawi!!! 

I needed to make sure what i thought!

See you!


----------



## Hussein

Hi Mei, Thanks for your help earlier,
I think in this case I am with " jess oh seven "
 " I am Going to " is like you are going to do something... ( Sooner or later )
 " I Will " is like you are going to do something ( for sure )

ejemplo :
           " I AM GOING TO " buy that car....  something like you
                                             are not quite sure about it !!!
           " I WILL " buy that car.... means you definetly going 
                                              to buy that car ( for sure )
I hope this helps !!!...
divertirse


----------



## dergott

Hi Friends,

   I'd like to know the difference between "I will" and "I'm going to"

   Thanks a lot


----------



## Bocha

Los dos se usan para indicar una acción futura, will es bastante neutro (en general, hay excepciones) sólo indica futuridad. Going to suele tener además de futuridad, intención o propósito de hacer algo.


----------



## jetman

dergott, ¿hay una diferencia entre, "Hablaré con ella mañana" y "Voy a hablar con ella mañana"?  Creo que es lo mismo en inglés.

Corríjanme por favor.


----------



## dergott

Muchsa gracias a todos por la ayuda. De todas maneras, tengo entendido que entre ambas formas hay una diferencia de seguridad/no seguridad


----------



## bobbyfischer

Estrictamente hablando…

  "Hablaré con ella mañana" 
  I will talk to her tomorrow

  "Voy a hablar con ella mañana"
  I am going to talk to her tomorrow

  “Voy a hablar” hace pensar que la acción es más inmediata que “Hablaré”. Pero este no es siempre el caso, Se puede decir por ejemplo:

  Voy a hablar con ella la próxima semana.
  Hablaré con ella en unos instantes.

  En realidad no hay una regla estricta.  ¿Alguien tal vez opine de manera diferente?


----------



## Pandorga

dergott said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'd like to know the difference between "I will" and "I'm going to"
> 
> Thanks a lot


 

Will lo utilizamos para un futuro que puede ocurrir o no, incierto, o cuando tomamos una decisión en el momento de hablar. También para hacer promesas

I will be a doctor.  Si te preguntan por algo que te gustaría ser, pero tú no estás estudiando medicina.

Otro ejemplo: I'm going to the cinema this night. Tengo las entradas.
Oh! I will go with you.  Lo acabo de decidir.


Saludos.


----------



## kurumin

jetman said:


> dergott, ¿hay una diferencia entre, "Hablaré con ella mañana" y "Voy a hablar con ella mañana"?  Creo que es lo mismo en inglés.
> 
> Corríjanme por favor.



The only thing between HABLARÉ and VOY A HABLAR is
1) hablaré being more used in writing
2) voy a hablar being more used in speech

there's no difference like in English,
both HABLARÉ and VOY A HABLAR can mean both 1. futurity and 2. intention

btw,
in Latin America, simple future (hablaré) is rarely used, and in some countries, like Argentina almost never used in speech, ir + a + infinitive is used instead (for both futurity and intention)


----------



## bobbyfischer

dergott,
 Aquí encontré una página que explica muy bien lo que deseas saber y otras cosas más sobre las formas del futuro en inglés.
http://web2.uvcs.uvic.ca/elc/studyzone/330/grammar/4fut.htm


----------



## kurumin

GOING TO FUTURE
*Usage*

 Going-to future is used when the speaker wishes to express

previously formed intention: "I _am going to_ look into the matter  thoroughly." (If _will_ was used here, it would imply a presently-formed  spontaneous decision.)
certainty about the future based on evidence or fact from the present or the  speaker's opinion: "If you don't hasten, you _are going to_ get caught by  the police and hauled back to gaol." "Woeful  tidings I bring – the clouds I have seen just behind this mountain, but heading  our way, indicate that our humble dwellings _are going to_ be swept away by  the impending storm." (Here, _will_ can be substituted for _going to_  without changing the sentences' meaning.)
[wikipedia]


----------



## Joey.

Hola:

Hasta donde se, en ingles, la regla es que "I will" es con mas enfasis, y la oracion normal seria "I shall". Entonces, cuando una persona dice que "you shall," esto es con mas enfasis porque la verbo normal (para "2nd person"--you--and para "3rd person"--he, she it) es "will" (you, he, she, it, WILL).

Es como las Tablas de la Ley (10 commandments) "You SHALL not...

Este dia, no se si la regla es lo mismo como la regla del pasado, pero normalmente, se usa "will" por todo (basicamente). Suena mas natural.

Ahora con "going" y "will," "will" es con mas enfasis (usualmente) que "going," pero depende. Tambien muy coloquial es decir "I'LL"--la contraccion. Como "going" una contraccion tiene menos enfasis.

Espero te sirva un poco.
-Joe


----------



## mazbook

Estoy de acuerdo con Joey.  Estoy NO de acuerdo con la wikipedia (de kurumin).

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

*Hi Dergott *

*Will - is  future  long  term .  Jugare  basketball  la semana proxima.*

*Going to- is future short term.  Voy a jugar  basketball  en 10 minutos .*
 
*Sexto Sentido*


----------



## mazbook

Hola SEXTO SENTIDO:





SEXTO SENTIDO said:


> *Hi Dergott *
> 
> *Will - is  future  long  term .  Jugare  basketball  la semana proxima.*
> 
> *Going to- is future short term.  Voy a jugar  basketball  en 10 minutos .*
> 
> *Sexto Sentido*


Tiene razón...*en español* pero no es la misma en inglés. Lo siento.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

*Hi Pandorga .*
 You wrote - I'm going to the cinema this night. Tengo las entradas.
I suggest you ......

*I´m going to cinema tonight .*


----------



## mazbook

SEXTO SENTIDO said:


> *Hi Pandorga .*
> You wrote - I'm going to the cinema this night. Tengo las entradas.
> I suggest to you ......
> 
> *I´m going to the cinema tonight .*


Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Angeles2

*the difference b-tween will and going to. is *
*will is a probability it might happend or will happend but one time in a future not too close is used to make promises. you are not completly sure*
*and going to. is used when U R sure you are going to do. or you'll in a close future.you are totally sure.*


----------



## mazbook

Angeles2 said:


> *the difference b-tween will and going to. is *
> *will is a probability it might happend or will happend but one time in a future not too close is used to make promises. you are not completly sure*
> *and going to. is used when U R sure you are going to do. or you'll in a close future.you are totally sure.*


Posiblemente en español, Angeles2, pero no es correcto en inglés.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## bobbyfischer

Aquí hay otra página muy interesante que explica en detalle el futuro simple en inglés

http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/simplefuture.html


----------



## jetman

I think that the use of *will* implies an implicit pledge on the part of the speaker whereas *going to* merely indicates an intention on the part of the speaker.

*I am going to go to the store and I will buy some apples when I get there.

I will go to the store and I am going to buy some apples when I get there.

*There is a difference between these two sentences although it is subtle.


----------



## mariente

Por lo que tengo entendido i am going indica más seguridad y más proximidad. 
Por ejemplo: voy a ir y  iré
Igual que en español


----------



## Hesterbeat

'Going to' is basically used to express either intention/plan:

Everything is planned: he's going to move to London in September and then he's going to start his training course in October.

What colour are you going to paint your bedroom?

Or something which is about to happen (a prediction with present evidence):

Look at those black clouds! It's going to rain.


'Will' has many uses, which include long-term predictions:

In 2050, computers will rule the world.

On-the-spot decisions:

Oh! It's starting to rain. I think I'll get a taxi.

Promises:

I'll write to you every week.

Warnings or threats:

Do your homework or you won't go out!

Future facts:

She'll be 18 next July.

Offers and requests:

Will you open the door for me, please?

I'll help you!

I'll have a cup of coffee, please.
 

And so on.


----------



## mazbook

Hola mariente:





mariente said:


> Por lo que tengo entendido i am going indica más seguridad y más proximidad.
> Por ejemplo: voy a ir y  iré
> Igual que en español


Se creo...en español.  Pero no es la verdad en inglés.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## mariente

A no? y como es a ver? a mí me lo enseñaron así, por eso. Podrías explicar si es que lo que digo está mal? Gracias!


----------



## mazbook

Hola mariente:

Practicamente los dos son iguales en inglés de Estados Unidos.  Yo sé, son muchos libros de gramatica/sitios de internet que dicen varias diferencias semanticas, pero la realidad es que los dos son iguales.  "Las diferencias" son de tono de voz, inflexión, etc.  Tengo muchos ejemplos si quiere.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Calloway

kurumin said:


> The only thing between HABLARÉ and VOY A HABLAR is
> 1) hablaré being more used in writing
> 2) voy a hablar being more used in speech
> 
> there's no difference like in English,
> both HABLARÉ and VOY A HABLAR can mean both 1. futurity and 2. intention
> 
> btw,
> in Latin America, simple future (hablaré) is rarely used, and in some countries, like Argentina almost never used in speech, ir + a + infinitive is used instead (for both futurity and intention)


 
are you serious that the future tenses are hardly ever used in latin america??

i hear them use future tenses in telenovelas all the time


----------



## bobbyfischer

I couldn’t agree with you more, Calloway.  I don’t understand how Kurumin can make such a claim when there is overwhelming evidence to the contrary.


----------



## willyciv

estoy llevando un curso de ingles y la verdad estaba confundido con respecto ha este tema hasta que lei el mensaje de fabian que me aclaro todo


----------



## sunrise25

You use *WILL *when you have the determination, the intention to do something or you promise to do something. For instance, I will help you (that means that I have the determination, "the will" to help you). I will lead you through the hallway.Te guiaré por el vestíbulo (corredor).
Explicación en español:
Se utiliza el auxiliar modal *WILL *cuando poseees la determinación o intención de hacer algo o prometes hacer algo. Por ejemplo, yo te ayudaré (lo que significa que tengo la determinación, "la voluntad" de hacer algo).

You use *GOING TO *when you have a plan to do something or when you plan to do something or you have planned to do something for a long time. For instance, I´m going to build a bookcase for my books or I´m going to travel to Europe.
Explicación en español:
Se utiliza *GOING TO *cuando se tiene un plan de hacer algo o cuando planeas o planificas hacer algo *a largo plazo *o lo has planificado durante mucho tiempo. Por ejemplo, Voy a construir una biblioteca para mis libros o voy a viajar a Europa.

WILL + verb in the simple form (WILL + verbo en la form simple) I will help you -----Te ayudaré (porque en el momento decidí que te voy a ayudar)
BE+ GOING TO + verb in thesimple form (Be+ GOING TO + verbo en l forma simple)---- I´m going to travel to Europe. Voy a viajar a Europa (porque hace tiempo que lo tengo planificado)


----------



## Pablota86

amiga, utiliza la palabra will, para expresar tu opinión de algo, para un pensamiento espontaneo, para efectuar una promesa, para pedir, ofrecer algo o para realizar una predicción.

opinión: I think she will die soon; from my point of view the exam will be easy

pensamiento espontaneo: "the phone is ringing" - I will get it.

promesa: I promise, I ll go to your party; believe you will see her soon; I will love you forever

predecir algo; it will be cold and wet tomorrow.; i will see you later; you will fell better if ypu take this medicine

ofrecimiento: i will help you to carry the bags

pedido: will you open the window?

en todos estos casos ( y en mas tmb)  se usa will espero haberte ayudado hermana cuidate mucho y paz.


----------



## Jusina

Hello!!

Could you please help me to explain the diference between "going to" and "will"? 
Thank in advance!!


----------



## velero

Hi. The difference is subtle. "Going to (do something)" usually suggests an activity that has been planned for beforehand. "Will (do something)" frequently expresses a decision made at the moment.

_"I'm going to the park today."_ Something that is planned.
_"I will go to the park today."_ Just now, I made up my mind.

But, these are only general guidelines.  For instance, _"I will be going to the park and then to the bookstore"_ can also express a planned schedule.


----------



## stevea

In many cases there is no difference between the two. For example,

"I'm going to read this book on Friday" is exactly the same as "I will read this book on Friday". 

However, "will" has a lot more uses in English. If you say "Will you read this book" it could mean "Are you going to read this book (sometime in the future)" or "If I ask you, will you read this book" meaning "are you willing to read this book".

If this isn't clear please ask again.


----------



## alexacohen

Es la misma diferencia que en español hay entre "voy a hacer algo" y "haré algo".


----------



## pacuma2

I understand as follow: 

You use "Will" for Predictions, Plans made on the moment of the talk an to show willingness:
Prediction: The weather channel said it will rain tomorrow.
Plan made on the moment of talking: -You are not going to sing, are you?
                                                  -Yes, I will sing!
Willingess: -I can´t do this by myself. 
               -I will help you.

You use "be going to" when you want to speak about prior plans:
I am going to meet my friends this week.
She is going to take a vacation this summer. 

As I am not a native speaker and I am an english student, too. I will appreciate your  professional advice.


----------



## jetman

Estoy de acuerdo con alexacohen.  Pacuma2, ¿ves la diferencia entre:

*Voy a cantar* y *cantaré*?

Creo que es igual en español que en inglés.

¡Saludos!


----------



## b01i

Tate_Harmann said:


> Hello,
> I agree, it seems as though in my area (Midwest US), we use "going to". And I have often wondered how it is in spanish. If a person asks, "¿Vas a ir?", do you say, "Voy a ir" o "Yo iré"? Is there a difference?


 



Si me preguntas "¿Vas a ir?, yo te respondería:  Sí, voy a ir / No, no voy a ir.   También podría responder:  si, si iré / no, no iré.

Otra forma de preguntar lo mismo es "¿Irás?".  Las respuestas serían las mismas.

Ej: 

¿Vas a ir a la fiesta?   Si, si voy a ir / Si, si iré.
¿Irás al concierto?  No, no voy a ir / No, no iré.

Algo importante es que *no* utilizaría el "Yo", como en "Si, yo iré", pues el "yo" está implicito debido a la conjugación del verbo.

¿Vas a ir a la fiesta? Yo voy a ir a la fiesta. (talvez está correcto gramaticalmente, pero no se suele decir así).


----------



## NatashaP

He will be proud of you.
He is going to be proud of you.

¿Cuál es mejor?


----------



## wildog

Would be correct to say: "I´m going to be there" to express : "iré" for example next saturday with previous intention or would be: "I´ll be there". 

Thanks in advance


----------



## inib

wildog said:


> Would be correct to say: "I´m going to be there" to express : "iré" for example next saturday with previous intention or would be: "I´ll be there".
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think you will get different answers to your query because many English speakers don't seem to make a distinction between the *previous intention *vs *spontaneous decision* issue. I normally do, but I must admit that the following does not sound odd to me:  _I've received an invitation to John's party, and I'll be there_.
Perhaps you could give us the whole sentence, or more information about the example that is troubling you.


----------



## jetman

Maybe the verb in your sentence "to be" is misleading.  I would translate "I'm going to be there" (which is perfectly fine) as:

*Voy a estar allí.*

and "I'll be there" (which is also perfectly fine) as: 

*Estaré allí.*

Those are literal translations and can probably also be translated using only *ir* without any loss in meaning.


----------

